# Mystery frog



## Elyria (12 mo ago)

Hello! I work with plants and today got a shipment of tropical plants and a frog was hiding in one. Its either from florida orrrr south america. I figure it may be too cold here in tennessee to just put him outside and if hes from another country i have no clue if hed harm the ecosystem or whatever. So. Can anyone tell me what kindof frog this is? My bestie happens to have a HUGE empty reptile terrarium so hel be there for now 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't know, but do not under any circumstances whatsoever release any non-local animal into the wild. Not only is it often illegal, but the animal will likely die anyway, but only after carrying pathogens into the local ecosystems where the animals there are immune-naive. When word gets out it will also be ammunition for those people and groups who want any excuse to completely ban the possession of any animals but dogs and cats. 

If you're not up for keeping it as a captive yourself for its entire life, please euthanize it. Do be aware that any enclosure it inhabits must be torn down and disinfected before housing any other animal in the future to prevent the transmission of pathogens.


----------



## anon13098afa4 (Jan 12, 2022)

My guess is a Golden Tree Frog. Check but I think they might be native to your area.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Florida introduced invasive species Cuban tree frog (Osteopilus septentrionalis) 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks like a Cuban Tree frog, they commonly hitch rides on plants.


----------



## Elyria (12 mo ago)

Okay! So quite possibly invasive. Welp looks like im a frog owner then! Would hate to harm the ecosystem and hes awfully cute anyway! Thank you guys for info!!


----------



## Elyria (12 mo ago)

He has come out of hiding!!!


----------

